# NEW FAMILY MEMBER ....



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I thought I should do the right thing - and have always wished for another rescue dog . So imagine my sheer delight when my very favorite Tzu breed appeared at Teddy's rescue . LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT - I had to wipe the drool from my computer screen . Kirsty is so in love with Amelia Jane that she gets her , whilst I adopt smooshy face . My new Tzu is a 2 year old show dog , her former owners moved back overseas . I have not decided on a new name yet , I will wait until I meet her . Sarah


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

That is so exciting!!! Are you going to claim that Teddy's nose just kind shrunk? :shocked: And she is just beautiful (and will be even more after you let her hair grow out )


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwww smoosh .. I am sure you'll come up with a great name .. how about Penelope Rose
And smoosh makes 6 DogLovex6


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Why change the name when she knows it is her when you call it????? I've never changed the name of a dog that I took in because I didn't want to confuse them with that and learn a new routine too. JMO

On a much better tune yeh she is getting to come home with you.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> Why change the name when she knows it is her when you call it????? I've never changed the name of a dog that I took in because I didn't want to confuse them with that and learn a new routine too. JMO
> 
> On a much better tune yeh she is getting to come home with you.[/B]


I HATE the name . Both my rescues adapted to name changes with no trouble . A new life deserves a new name . Sarah


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=527584
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just asking Sarah. I did get a dog from Germany who the breeder had named Gigolo. I just call him G. If you hate the name I am sure she won't have a problem learning her new name. She is a cutey. I am happy for you for being able to adopt her. 
Tina


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

AWWWW

Look at that face of hers :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Congrats...I am so happy for you :chili: Hey, you still got 5 more hearts in your siggy that can fit new rescues you add :wub: 

I can't wait to see more pictures of that cutie pie  and hear her story when comming to you

kat


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Awww...what a cutie!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Josicus says: You know, Josephine is a nice regal-sounding name.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Congrats! :aktion033: 
She's adorable! :wub:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations!
She's adorable. :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

That's great Sarah! But how strange that someone would just give up their showdog like that...you'd think they would have rehomed her themselves or something if they really couldn't take her.
Well I know she'll get a good home with you. You better hurry up and move to that new place of yours, you're gonna need the room at this rate LOL!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gosh Sarah, she is adorable :wub: Congratulations on yet another addition to your ever growing furbaby family


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Congratulations :chili: :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:wub: Princess Charlotte
:wub: Teddy
:wub: Henry James
:wub: Lady Arabella
:wub: Jasper Elliot
:wub: *NEW BABY GIRL!!
*
I'm so happy for you and your sister for taking Amelia Jane!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Sarah......congratulations on your new addition.....even if she's has a short cut... :HistericalSmiley: 

But in the mean time, can we have some pictures of Jasper.....please??? pretty please???? rayer:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

she is adorable!! congrats on another new family member!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> Hey Sarah......congratulations on your new addition.....even if she's has a short cut... :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> But in the mean time, can we have some pictures of Jasper.....please??? pretty please???? rayer:[/B]


I will take some new pictures but Jasper is resistant and I usually end up holding him down .I was surprised this little Tzu did not go back to her breeders too - she is a finished champion . Sarah


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Sarah,
Congratulations! You have a heart of gold. 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How cute she is!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Sarah, she is delightfully gorgeous - :aktion033: Congratulations :aktion033: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

oooohhh :wub: she has teddy's eyes :wub: she's gonna be a beauty with a full coat :wub: 


ann marie and the "not a beauty, but just a hot mess" buttercup


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I thought I should do the right thing - and have always wished for another rescue dog . So imagine my sheer delight when my very favorite Tzu breed appeared at Teddy's rescue . LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT - I had to wipe the drool from my computer screen . Kirsty is so in love with Amelia Jane that she gets her , whilst I adopt smooshy face . My new Tzu is a 2 year old show dog , her former owners moved back overseas . I have not decided on a new name yet , I will wait until I meet her . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forget.............who is Amelia Jane?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

What a cutie! How great for your family......


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Look at those big eyes, she is looking in that camera and saying, "Mama come and get me!!!"

My daughter went to the rescue when she was in college and had something in mind. She said when she walked in where the animals were, there was a black and white cat that had his little paw outside the cage as if to say, "Come HERE right now!!!" She said she walked right past him to look for what she had in mind but could not stop thinking about him. Needless to say, she came home with Socks, but changed his name to Dillon. He had captured her heart and there is a look in her eyes that just captures your heart. She is a real beauty.......Congratulations~~~


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

awww :wub: too cute! im so glad she found a home with you and your lovely furbabies!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

She is soooooooooooo cute. and you are so lucky to have 6 now :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Congrats :chili:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh she is cute are "YOU" in the dog house now Sarah???


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

She is gorgeous. Way better off with you then with the breeder.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

what a pretty girl. :wub:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Omg she is beautiful!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I forget.............who is Amelia Jane?[/B]


Amelia Jane


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Thats great, Sarah! I'm very happy for you.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=528062
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Carrie, I remember her.....I guess I just didn't realize she had actually gotten her.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Congrats Sarah, shes a little cutie-pie! :wub: When does she arrive & have you told Josh, or Princess Charolotte about this yet?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:wub: Ahhhhhhhhhhh :wub: What a lucky litte one to come to your home and heart!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awwww :wub: :wub: Sarah your so lucky, i love her name


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Congratulations to the newest member . . I am sure she will be eternally gratefully and sooo lucky to have you come into her life :wub:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow! Congratulations for adopting a new pup. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG she is sooo cute. When do you get the little bundle of joy? I'm so excited.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

OMGosh, she is so Beautiful!!! :wub: Congratulations!!! :chili: I wish you could get Amelia Jane, too...I was looking forward to watching her grow! I fell in love with her when you posted pictures of her! :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> OMGosh, she is so Beautiful!!! :wub: Congratulations!!! :chili: I wish you could get Amelia Jane, too...I was looking forward to watching her grow! I fell in love with her when you posted pictures of her! :wub:[/B]


 LOL - I'll get my sister to post some pictures , she is EXACTLY like EVIL ARABELLA . I'm lucky Kirsty has her, Amelia is an ALPHA dog as is P.C AND Arabella , it might have got a bit much  Sarah


----------



## birdsong123 (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations on your new furbabe! That is so exciting, and there is NOTHING better than having a rescue dog. You have done a wonderful thing and will be repaid a thousandfold. Can't wait to hear what you name her and how she settles in. Love her little topknot. 

Congrats! She's gorgeous. Big eyes, and cute! :wub:


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

congratulations! She's just lovely.....


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Congratulations Sarah! She's a beautiful girl, and she's lucky to be joining your family.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

WOW, beautiful! AWww how happy everyone must be.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

This is soooooooooooooooooooooooo cute Sarah! She looks like an Emily Rose to me!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Whoa!!!!!! Your definitely going to have to ask Joe to update your username. Congrats, she's a cutie.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm being lazy today to read thur all these post but I was wondering what "Smoosh's" name will be .. I thought of one today .. "Pricilla" is regal ..


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations! She's a beautiful girl.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> I'm being lazy today to read thur all these post but I was wondering what "Smoosh's" name will be .. I thought of one today .. "Pricilla" is regal ..[/B]


 I'm thinking her name will be Sophie Rose - good guess Kim  . Sarah


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww Sophie Rose, that is cute. When do you get to pick her up?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> Aww Sophie Rose, that is cute. When do you get to pick her up?[/B]


She's flying in Monday  - I'm soooo EXCITED :chili: . Sarah


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh I like that name Sarah. She definately looks like a Sophie!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Congratulations Sarah!!! She is too cute :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=530024
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG that is exciting...I cant wait. :biggrin:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

She is just precious, Sarah!!! :wub: You better post more pics when you get her home!!!


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

Sophie Rose is precious! Congratulations...I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Congrats Sarah! :wub: She's adorable


----------

